# Our intro!



## TommieMariaBear27 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi!  I'm Tommie and my Fiancé's name is Maria. I live in The USA and she lives in Wales, UK. We are just starting the K-1 Fiancé Visa process, and wanting to get married as soon as possible in the USA. We have already met in person, known each other for over 3 years, I have a house for us here in America, I live on disability payments ($1240 a month) She receives disability assistance in the UK too (Equivalent of $445 a month) And we both have perfect police records.

We've already started our research, and we have many questions for now or later:

Do we try to afford an Emigration attorney?
Do we make enough money to qualify for a Visa?
How much money should we be prepared to spend?
Are those "$299 Fiancé Visa Specials" online even worth looking into?
Is it true that the 'emigrant' can still receive financial assistance in the US if it was being received in the UK?
Are there any possible ways, regarding disabilities, to avoid the those two huge London trips for her physical and Embassy interview?

Any help would be appreciated, and thanks for reading!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

TommieMariaBear27 said:


> Hi!  I'm Tommie and my Fiancé's name is Maria. I live in The USA and she lives in Wales, UK. We are just starting the K-1 Fiancé Visa process, and wanting to get married as soon as possible in the USA. We have already met in person, known each other for over 3 years, I have a house for us here in America, I live on disability payments ($1240 a month) She receives disability assistance in the UK too (Equivalent of $445 a month) And we both have perfect police records.
> 
> We've already started our research, and we have many questions for now or later:
> 
> ...


1. that will cost $2k and up 
2. only your income counts it need to be a minimum $19k
3. whatever it takes 
4. they mostly provide the forms ..which are free anyway 
5.mostly no ..
6.No

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do your own research - here, uscis.gov and travel.state.gov (yes I do feel like a parot). Depending on youer personal situation you may need a co-sponsor. Have you covered that? How do you plan to cover her medical insurance?


----------

